# Sonderpreis: Asus P7P55D, Intel-SSD, Be-quiet-Netzteil und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sonderpreis: Asus P7P55D, Intel-SSD, Be-quiet-Netzteil und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sonderpreis: Asus P7P55D, Intel-SSD, Be-quiet-Netzteil und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]


----------



## XXTREME (8. Februar 2010)

Ja die Intel SSD ist wirklich sehr preiswert, greadezu ein Schnäppchen . Der Monitor ist auch mumpitz,da nur D-SUB.....naja.........


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (8. Februar 2010)

die kleine intel (80 gb) hätte man mal preislich mit aufnehmen können.....so für 125 taler.....oder so


----------



## Iceananas (8. Februar 2010)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> die kleine intel (80 gb) hätte man mal preislich mit aufnehmen können.....so für 125 taler.....oder so


habe ich mir auch gedacht, dann wäre ich eventuell sogar schwach geworden.

Die große SSD ist natürlich ein Traum, sprengt preislich aber den Rahmen


----------

